# Real estate agent in Barcelona



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I am looking to start speaking with a real estate agent in Barcelona. Any recommendations on websites, companies or specific agents to look into (or avoid)? I have searched on the forums here and haven't found any info. I plan on talking to several agents before I make any kind of commitment, I am in no rush but, unfortunately, I need someone who speaks English.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you google," Estate Agents Barcelona," there are umpteen


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Hepa said:


> If you google," Estate Agents Barcelona," there are umpteen


I know there are many sites via google, I was just hoping to find agents that were recommended by people here.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

skip o said:


> I know there are many sites via google, I was just hoping to find agents that were recommended by people here.


Sorry cannot help you with that. I live 1500 miles to the south west of Barcelona, I'm sure that there are others that will help though,

Hepa


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Sorry cannot help you with that. I live 1500 miles to the south west of Barcelona, I'm sure that there are others that will help though,
> 
> Hepa


Thanks, no worries. I would have expected a lot of discussions about agents on here, but I guess not.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

skip o said:


> Thanks, no worries. I would have expected a lot of discussions about agents on here, but I guess not.


Problem is there aren't many people from Barca on this forum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Problem is there aren't many people from Barca on this forum


where IS Gerrit

he's gone AWOL again.....


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

skip o said:


> I am looking to start speaking with a real estate agent in Barcelona. Any recommendations on websites, companies or specific agents to look into (or avoid)? I have searched on the forums here and haven't found any info. I plan on talking to several agents before I make any kind of commitment, I am in no rush but, unfortunately, I need someone who speaks English.


There are masses of real estate agents in Barcelona and the quality of service varies greatly! Also worth being aware that many sellers avoid using agents and sell privately. SNIP


----------



## gpadriano (May 29, 2011)

hello,

any luck finding a recommended real estate agent? i need one as well.


----------



## pablopicasso (Sep 6, 2011)

*found real estate agents in Barcelona*

Hi,
I knew about a good real estate agency in the center of Barcelona, working with foreign people.
It's called Casc Antic BCN and it has an english website buyapartmentbarcelona (dot) com
Take a look!


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

gpadriano said:


> hello,
> 
> any luck finding a recommended real estate agent? i need one as well.


Do you have a particular area you are interested in? Estate agents concentrate on specific neighbourhoods - so a good agent in one zone "x" is not necessarily any use if you are looking in zone "y". 
Let me know and I will try and help.


----------



## gpadriano (May 29, 2011)

my office is located in sant cugat but i'm also considering the gracia or sant gervasi (muntaner, provenca) areas. thanks in advance!


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

gpadriano said:


> my office is located in sant cugat but i'm also considering the gracia or sant gervasi (muntaner, provenca) areas. thanks in advance!


Not sure what I am allowed to post and what not. without getting SNIPPED. I know of several in the areas you mention. Suggest you PM me and I'll give you the names.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

barca said:


> Not sure what I am allowed to post and what not. without getting SNIPPED. I know of several in the areas you mention. Suggest you PM me and I'll give you the names.


if you can personally recommend agents who you have no personal or business connections with you may do so

you can give advice as to areas in Barcelona

no need to ask someone to PM you - this a a forum for the open swapping of advice & information


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

gpadriano said:


> my office is located in sant cugat but i'm also considering the gracia or sant gervasi (muntaner, provenca) areas. thanks in advance!


Two that spring to mind that might be worth a look for gracia and sant gervasi would be Vivalco and Qualivida.


----------



## gpadriano (May 29, 2011)

thanks for the reco!


----------

